# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Votre avis: Esther

## copin

Bonjour  tous, 

Un petit post sur ce film...

Voil hier st Valentin, donc direction le cin pour viter le traditionnel resto...

Petit tour sur Allocin voir les films  l'affiche
- Avatar (p***** faut vraiment que j'aille le voir) 
- Esther
- Sherlock Holmes, 

Bon je laisse ma chre et tendre choisir, go Esther. Avatar pour une autre fois  ::cry:: 
Je regarde vite fais la critique sur Allocin, dans l'ensemble un avis positif de tous. Je pars confiant.

Arriv dans la salle, dbut du film... et.... je me suis fais chier...  ::calim2:: 

Isabelle Fuhrman dans le rle d'Esther est excellente, dire le contraire serait mentir. Cel mis  part, j'ai eu le sentiment de revoir encore et toujours la mme histoire...

Est ce que je suis le seul  avoir eu ce sentiment?

----------


## lper

Je me suis largement moins ennuy(pour tre poli) avec Esther que Avatar ou Sherlock Holmes...

----------


## GanYoshi

L'accent du russe au tlphone est marrant.
J'ai explos de rire quand la fille a dit au pre "tu veux que je m'occupe de toi ?"  ::mouarf:: 

A part a, le manque de communication dans la famille est juste nervant, comment russir  ne pas voir que ces gosses et sa femme ont un problme, il faut tre un peu born je pense.

Spoil :
Le pre qui se fait owned comme a par une fille, dj c'est la honte, en plus par une gamine, mme bourr dsol c'est vraiment la honte. 

En plus l'histoire prend beaucoup trop longtemps  dmarrer. 

Sinon il y a quelques trucs originaux quand mme, mais sans plus.

----------


## lper

@Herve-Loiret : par rapport  ton spoil(qui est totalement faux en plus), j'ai du mal  comprendre ta raction, a veut dire quoi c'est la honte ?

----------


## trihanhcie

Je me suis emmerd au possible en allant voir ce film...
Je m'attendais plus  un film qui fait "peur", je me suis retrouv  voir un film avec un scnario que j'ai pas aim, une ambiance lente et qui ne fait pas monter l'adrnaline, etc etc.

rien  garder de ce film  ::(: (

----------


## GanYoshi

> @Herve-Loiret : par rapport  ton spoil(qui est totalement faux en plus), j'ai du mal  comprendre ta raction, a veut dire quoi c'est la honte ?


Non mon spoil n'est pas du tout faux, le pre est bien mort, tu par une fille naine  coups de couteau avec comme seule circonstance attnuante qu'il avait bu et qu'il pouvait donc un peu moins bien se dfendre.

La honte vient du fait que je trouve a nul, je m'attendais  un peu plus de rsistance de la part du pre...

----------


## lper

> Non mon spoil n'est pas du tout faux,


a prouve bien que tu n'as pas tout compris alors..
[Spoil]tout le film est bas sur cette femme qui a le corps d'une gamine et qui souffre de troubles psychologiques graves. C'est sr que si tu ne comprends pas le sujet principal, t'auras du mal  te mettre dans le film.

----------


## GanYoshi

> a prouve bien que tu n'as pas tout compris alors..


Bas c'est ce que j'ai dis...  ::aie:: 
Re-spoil lol : 
Ah j'ai compris c'est le terme fille plutt que femme qui t'a gn ? Si si j'ai bien compris que c'tait une maladie qui fait que le corps garde l'apparence jeune, c'est d'ailleurs le seul truc qui m'a un peu surpris dans le film. Donc au final elle a le corps d'une jeune fille et elle arrive  tuer le pre, mouai...

----------


## lper

Exact et c'est je pense le point central et essentiel du film qui tmoigne d'une maladie qui existe rellement.
J'ai trouv aussi beaucoup de longueurs dans certaines scnes et aussi comme ton avis sur les parents qui ne se rendent pas compte ce qu'il se passe mais la ralit dpasse aussi souvent la fiction...

C'est sr que si l'on part dans l'objectif de voir un thriller, je comprend que l'on puisse tre vite du.

----------


## GanYoshi

> Exact et c'est je pense le point central et essentiel du film qui tmoigne d'une maladie qui existe rellement.
> J'ai trouv aussi beaucoup de longueurs dans certaines scnes et aussi comme ton avis sur les parents qui ne se rendent pas compte ce qu'il se passe mais la ralit dpasse aussi souvent la fiction...


Oui c'est sr je m'attendais  un thriller vu l'affiche d'ailleurs c'est comme a qu'il est class sur allocin. 

Par exemple j'arrive bien  voir si un pote va mal parce qu'il a un soucis avec sa copine, ou une mauvaise note  l'cole ou quelques soucis familiaux, alors si il venait de faillir se faire tuer je pense que je a doit crever les yeux.  ::aie:: 

Mais c'est vrai que la maladie et les dessin sont la touche d'originalit qui (pour moi) sauve (un peu) le film de ses longueur.

----------


## Lyche

Pour ceux qui ont vue May, un film qui me fait penser  Ester (j'ai pas vue ester) pouvez vous me confirmer que c'est le mme type de film dans l'ambiance. Si c'est le cas, a crain  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Pour ceux qui ont vue May, un film qui me fait penser  Ester (j'ai pas vue ester) pouvez vous me confirmer que c'est le mme type de film dans l'ambiance. Si c'est le cas, a crain


Efeictiveman, pa 1 filme poure toy... ::aie::

----------

